# Tropica Specialised or Premium v2



## SDIESEL77 (14 Aug 2018)

Hi All,
I am currently using the Tropica Specialised in my nano tank (55L) and always had a bit of algae due to high phosphate/nitrate. I am now upgrading to the Aquascaper 900 tank and was wondering if I should instead switch to the Tropica Premium?

Here is a quick video of the tank which will give you an idea of the plant amount.

WDYT?


----------



## Siege (14 Aug 2018)

The high nitrate and phosphate doesn’t cause algae in a planted tank. Everyone thought it did 20 odd years ago though.
Your plants actually need it. Especially as you are using full co2.

Either stick with the Tropica specialised or change to diy ferts and follow the EI method (will be LOTS cheaper). check out the calculator on TNC website. 
If your water is hard ignore the gh booster and Instead add some magnesium to be on the safe side. Buy the dry salts from there to make your own. I think I spent well less than £50 and have enough to last me a lifetime!


----------



## SDIESEL77 (14 Aug 2018)

It's not so much a question of cost but more something easy to use without having to calculate or dose different products at different times


----------



## PAYN3Y (15 Aug 2018)

I just went with ‘The Aquascaper - Complete Liquid Plant Food’. Expensive at £13ish for 500ml but I’m dosing 10ml a day so I don’t think it’s too bad considering the ease.


----------



## alto (15 Aug 2018)

Good choice 

I like Tropica as I can choose more trace (very soft tap water) & some macro (Specialized includes both of course) & locally available 

It’s up to you, both methods ie lean fertilizer dosing (ADA ) and excess fertilizer dosing (EI method) work fine
I suspect most commercial fertilizers fall somewhere in between
I also like Seachem’s Aqua Vitro line 

In a lightly planted tank - you’ve a good amount of unplanted area AND not too many fast growing plants - I’d follow a light fertilizer regime ... it doesn’t need more

As plants grow in, increase dose (or not) as needed


----------



## SDIESEL77 (15 Aug 2018)

alto said:


> Good choice
> 
> I like Tropica as I can choose more trace (very soft tap water) & some macro (Specialized includes both of course) & locally available
> 
> ...


Not sure to fully understand.
Do you use Tropica premium?
And is it the one you'd recommend according to my tank?


----------



## alto (15 Aug 2018)

I use both Tropica Premium (trace or micronutrients) & Specialised (N & P + trace)
Dose of each depends upon tank & plants 

 As you’ve bought the Aquscaper fertilizer, carry on with that


----------



## SDIESEL77 (15 Aug 2018)

alto said:


> ...
> As you’ve bought the Aquscaper fertilizer, carry on with that



Actually at the moment I use only Tropica Plant Growth


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Aug 2018)

Tropica Specilised is for high tech Premium for low tech no CO2 The Aquascaper  can be adjusted to dose any and daily that might be your best bet


----------

